# He visto bicis feas, pero esta...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

pero esta, no manches, si esta re Fea... con F mayúscula!

http://dev.nsmb.com/page/s/2501/watson-bikes


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si... la postearon en el foto de DH FR, alguien fumo demasaida marihuana


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Me gustan el stand-over y debe ser excelente en zonas con muchas ramas y piedras.

Deb ser interesante ver como va esta bici en el Muerto, por ejemplo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si te das cuenta, los pedales estan como a 2 centimetros de pegar con el suelo, y en teoria cuando se comprima la suspension delatera la barra frontal bajaría, incrementando las posibilidades de que se trabe con una roca, tronco o raiz y produciendo un masivo endo..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Si te das cuenta, los pedales estan como a 2 centimetros de pegar con el suelo, y en teoria cuando se comprima la suspension delatera la barra frontal bajaría, incrementando las posibilidades de que se trabe con una roca, tronco o raiz y produciendo un masivo endo..


Si, pero yo tambien lo decia por toda la parafernalia de tubos y placas enfrente de la rueda!! :eekster: :eekster:

En algunos senderos nomas no podrias dar la vuelta o te quedarias enganchado con una rama, piedra, similar o conexa.

El Muerto se me vino a la mente y en Chiluca hay algunos mas apretados (por ramas, no por piedras.).

Lo curioso es que el articulo dice que el diseño evita potenciales endos... :lol: :lol:

Por algo todavia no se ha sustituido la "arcaica" tijera telescopica. Hay soluciones que no es que sean muy buenas, pero son de los males, el menor. La tijera telescopica es una, la cadena otra y asi por el estilo.


----------

